

The Rackspace Cloud Powered By OpenStack - bretpiatt
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/next-generation-rackspace-cloud-servers/

======
jarito
The OpenStack project is a collection of different applications that provide
the ability to run an open-source Cloud provider. Rackspace's offerings
generally map to OpenStack projects. Cloud Servers is Nova[1], Cloud Files is
Swift[2], Cloud Networks is Quantum[3] and Cloud Databases is Red Dwarf [4].
I'm not sure the OpenStack codename for Cloud Block Storage yet, but I'll see
if I can find it.

[1] <https://launchpad.net/nova/>

[2] <https://launchpad.net/swift/>

[3] <https://launchpad.net/quantum/>

[4] <https://launchpad.net/reddwarf/>

~~~
bretpiatt
The Cloud Block Storage service uses Nova Volume[5] where you can plug in a
number of different storage engines.

[5] [http://docs.openstack.org/trunk/openstack-
compute/admin/cont...](http://docs.openstack.org/trunk/openstack-
compute/admin/content/managing-volumes.html)

